# Whats best Component or HDTV Digital out?



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Tomorrow morning (today really) is my install date. My current HDTV uses Component cables, but I noticed the 622 has an HDTV DIGITAL OUTPUT plug in the back. Is that functional? What cable would I need (link anyone)? Will it even make a differnce comparing to Component?

thanks


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

no difference. if your tv is RGB, you use RGB. HDMI is for convenience, it's the same picture. there are situations where the HDMI performs better, like long cable runs, but for normal connectivity, you wouldn't notice a difference as long as you have decent quality cabling for either.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Personally I like the componennt better than the HDMI on my 622. The colors are more vivid and rich using the component out with my setup.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I prefer component cables as well.


----------



## rmrm (Feb 7, 2006)

Virus said:


> I prefer component cables as well.


Me too. Component does give little better colors in my setup.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I noticed the same thing when I set my fathers tv up. When I used HDMI the colors definately weren't as vibrant. For me it was a no brainer. I only have DVI on the back of my HDTV and my component's were calibrated by an ISF tech. It would have been converted back to ananlog anyway. Unfortunately, my Pioneer Elite 59AVi requires HDMI to upconvert to 1080i and can only do 480P over Component. When I get my new TV I will definately use the HDMI port for the DVD player.


----------



## 65notch (Feb 15, 2006)

I've got a 2003 Panny RPT CRT, it only has DVI, But I have a HDMI -> DVI and it looks damn good, I think even better than w/ the component.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Tomorrow morning (today really) is my install date. My current HDTV uses Component cables, but I noticed the 622 has an HDTV DIGITAL OUTPUT plug in the back. Is that functional? What cable would I need (link anyone)? Will it even make a differnce comparing to Component?


The digital output they're referring to is an HDMI port and to use it your TV either needs HDMI in or it can use DVI with a DVI/HDMI cable/adapter.

As far as the difference, component cable are still analog. They can send awesome HD signals, but the signals are not sent digitally. With DVI and HDMI, the source remains digital all the way to the set. As far as the real difference to you and me, it depends on the receiver and your TV. Some people will swear up and down that DVI and HDMI are superior because they keep the signal all digital, but that isn't always the case. On my set, for example, component signals look much better than DVI signals. DVI signals on my set look muddy in comparison with a decent amount of noticeable artifacting that isn't there (or isn't there to the same degree) on the component signal. A friend of mine, however, has a set where the HDMI signal is significantly better on his set than the componenet.


----------



## mattcombs (Feb 17, 2006)

jakattak said:


> Some people will swear up and down that DVI and HDMI are superior because they keep the signal all digital, but that isn't always the case. .


Right on the money here. It's best to try both. In some instances one is better than the other. One other advantage no one has mentioned is that HDMI carries audio signals as well, all in one cable. Unless you have an HDMI-switching a/v receiver, or are using your TV for sound, that doesn't matter too much. But in some situations, it's great. Some DVI ports carry audio as well, but I have yet to run across one.

If you're curious and want to try the HDMI (or DVI) cables, you can do so inexpensively at monoprice.com - their cables are inexpensive, and so far I've had great success with them. They're low price enough to have a couple lying around to test things out and see which you like better!


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

i would guess there are 2 possible answers to the quality most are mentioning between rgb and hdmi. The TV's don't sound like they have very good signal converters, and/or the RGB cables are simply superior in quality and they are not suffereing from any noise or other interference. You wouldn't expect interference across the HDMI cable being that it's digital, but those descriptions just sounds like what you'd expect from poorer cables


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

For long cable distances (as would be the case if your display or projector is some distance from the rest of the equipment), HDMI typically has an advantage over component. Otherwise, as others have pointed out, it depends on your equipment (source, display, switches, and the quality of your cables) as to which is best.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

This pretty much sums it up in concert with what others have already posted. In my case I can't say I have noticed any difference between HDMI and component connections, other than convenience.

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/34579/122868.html


----------

